# Pallet Decks



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

Just wondering what you guys use for your decks on your bee pallets? I have been using concrete form board but; am thinking about using treated plywood for this next batch i need to make. Do you think the treated wood will matter for the bees?
Nick


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Hope not, I'm just now making some out of 5/8" treated plywood. I have some others in the outfit but they were purchased used. We made bottom boards years ago from treated plywood without noticing I'll effects but the treatments have changed in recent years.


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

I've seen many beekeepers use the treated or marine grade plywood for the deck. I've also seen them use standard plywood too. The key to longevity of them is to make sure you drill a hole to allow water out that may get in while the pallet is unlevel.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

If your concerned about the treatment, perhaps a coat of paint would help?


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

We went with half inch treated cdx. Make sure you look for a whole sale company if you build any quantity because it's expensive stuff.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Nick, Why the switch from HDO/MDO. Not available? To expensive? Not lasting as you would hope? 

I have some that are on year 20 that still are working and looking like new. 

The biggest drawback is the weight? Quality isn't lite!

Later this morning I am supposed to get a current quote from my supplier in Oregon on both HDO and MDO. Every few years I head up a consortium of local Beeks to get a semi or two. THis years quote is for over 25 units so we end up getting prices in the past that were 50% if the local distributor. When we buy mill direct I tend to get unbelievable prices. Will call you with what comes up if you'd like? 

One thing to keep in mind is that if you plan to "seal" the plywood to put a barrier between the bees and the board you will end up noticing that often times sealants do not bind very well to all versions of treated woods...


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Prudence would suggest letting the assembled pallets sit out and weather for a year then perhaps painting the top surface.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

Nick I've only had my four way pallets a year so far so take that into account. But, I haven't noticed any difference in the bees on the pallets versus the hives that stay at home on screened bottom boards. I did paint the pallets so the bees really don't contact the treated wood so that may help some too.


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

The reason I'm going with the treated plywood is i have a company that will build pallets for me, but they want to use new wood, and the form board is used with the rivets and cement and stuff on it. thanks for all the replies.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

What specs are they going to build them to? What kind of Quote are you getting?


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

They will build them to my specs, I supply the wood and clips, I think they will build and clip for 8$


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

I dip mine in wax( the whole pallet), last as long as the forklift dosn't get to them first.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I don't think that treated plywood would be as much a problem as gasoline or diesel fuel, but I saw some photos of someone readying pallets for almonds by spraying them w/diesel fuel and/or gasoline to kill any insect that shouldn't be there and taken into CA. I didn't get to ask him how long they dried before hives were put on them.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Keith Jarrett said:


> I dip mine in wax( the whole pallet), last as long as the forklift dosn't get to them first.


That is what I do also. They keep very well


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Are we talking dipping them in beeswax?


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

SNL, I dip mine in candle wax.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Most of my pallets are 3/4 AC plywood dipped in Copper. Some were dipped in Linseed. The newer ones are HDO with the runners dipped in copper.


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

Keith do you use untreated wood then? And are you dipping them just like a bee box (300f for around 5 min)?


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Nick, yes untreated, I buy them from Fresno pallet co all put together. Yes, just like dipping boxes, but maybe only two minutes @ two at a time.
Have many over ten years old that are just fine.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

snl said:


> Are we talking dipping them in beeswax?


paraffin resin , same as the boxes


----------



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

swarm_trapper said:


> They will build them to my specs, I supply the wood and clips, I think they will build and clip for 8$


Thats cheap to assemble them, but as far as providing the wood, but do you have to rip down the lumber 4 the bee space boards and under the clips?


----------



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

How much longer will the steel ply last vs the plywood??


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Brian Suchan said:


> How much longer will the steel ply last vs the plywood??


Our oldest steel ply lids are around 15 years old. A few are starting to de-laminate but most are still going strong. Any time we get an accumulation of them in the honey house we like to stack them up and roll the edges and ends with paint. We have even started painting the tops of the ones that have lost their sheen.


----------



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

Ditto i paint the edges of mine also. I know the steel ply lids and pallet decks will easily last 10-15yrs if taken decent care of. But how does treated decking last in comparison?


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

for all my bee space boards i buy treated 1x2's i can get 940 8footers in a bunk for about .70 a piece


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

FYI, pallet co of fresno builds them complete for $13-$14.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Do they ship?


----------



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

Everything must be cheaper out in cali. You would have more than that in just materials alone. Not 2 mention time and labor puttin em together!!


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Brian Suchan said:


> Everything must be cheaper out in cali. !!


Now that was funny.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Keith Jarrett said:


> Now that was funny.


He was referring to building permit fees when one includes the cost of Lawyers to file the paperwork. ???


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

sqkcrk said:


> Do they ship?


I hope you aren't considering shipping those pieces of junk all the way to the east coast. A well built HDO/ MDO pallet will last 15 -20 years as ours have. I doubt the lifespan of the FPC pallets hit 7-10 years considering the wood and assembly techniques.


----------



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

Honey-4-All said:


> He was referring to building permit fees when one includes the cost of Lawyers to file the paperwork. ???


Ha lol. Happy turkey day 2 all


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Keith Jarrett said:


> FYI, pallet co of fresno builds them complete for $13-$14.


They also use scrap wood that might not be uniform. Not that it matters lol. It's a pallet after all.

Happy THANKSgiving!!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Honey-4-All said:


> I hope you aren't considering shipping those pieces of junk all the way to the east coast.


How is the quality of their woodenware? About the same grade, I assume?


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s35/CNHoney/bees-forklift_zpsd80f1933.jpg

Becurefull not to over stack'em.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I'll bet that takes a pretty sturdy set of ramps to pull off that loading operation.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Ouch..... nothing like a little salt in the wound. lol & the recipient is online.


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

So for the guys that are buying new plywood... What kind of saws are you using? A table saw with 4 guys moving the sheet? Or has anyone bought a sliding table saw? If so is it worth it?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Panel saws are nice for sure if you have one but I make do with a circular saw with a 1"x4" clamped on for a guide


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

babybee said:


> So for the guys that are buying new plywood... What kind of saws are you using? A table saw with 4 guys moving the sheet? Or has anyone bought a sliding table saw? If so is it worth it?


In the past I have just paid someone with a beam saw to rip em up. When we do it ourselves we build a massive deck around the table saw to support the sheets. Its a lot safer way to go.


----------



## Sadler91 (Nov 6, 2011)

Invest in a good table saw or as Jim said a panel saw. Well worth the money


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

When I build pallets I get a unit of plywood and like Jim use a guide and cut 3 sheets at a time with a good skill saw


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

3 sheets at a time? Good idea. You may have just saved me a lot of work today.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

davidsbees said:


> When I build pallets I get a unit of plywood and like Jim use a guide and cut 3 sheets at a time with a good skill saw


Make sure those sheets don't move! you will end up with irregular cut boards


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

jim lyon said:


> 3 sheets at a time? Good idea. You may have just saved me a lot of work today.


Or wasted a lot of your plywood. take care that the sheets do not move.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I have enough "C" clamps on hand to derail a train.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

You won't need quite that many. but a couple should do double check they are tight. Figure out how to set a guide for your skill saw and you can get finish quality cuts. it is how I cut counter tops. Very fast and easy once you know the offset of your saws plate.

I can't describe it but you can make an easy T square sort of guide for you saw if you are going to make a lot of cuts. and one arm of the T marks exactly where the blade of your saw will make the cut.

The idea is you mark the ply for the cut you want. place the T with that one arm right on your mark. clamp it down and make your cut. the guide is placed exactly where you need it every time. think about it I hope the idea comes through.

Another way to describe it is a t square that one arm is cut to the exact length of your saws offset.

I have got to get a video camera.


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

I've made a lot of pallets ,bee and honey and don't recall messing any up measure twice cut once. My 35 year old worm drive skill saw still cut like its new.


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

I got a quote from Jeff at used pallet to make pallets the way I make them and well over $20.00 and was 6 month out. I also wanted him to make a 6 frame nuc 6 on a 32.5 pallet and was told it could not be done. My wood shop get busy in the winter


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

My brother has a 3 hp general table saw. She is a beauty. Skill saw aside.


----------



## Fishman43 (Sep 26, 2011)

I believe this is what Daniel Y was talking about:
http://www.popularmechanics.com/home/reviews/4283497

Granted I don't have a 3hp table (only a 1 1/16hp), and definately do not have an extra large table so ripping large stock like plywood is difficult to say the least. I much prefer to rip it down with an old SkillSaw worm drive I inherited from dear'ol dad years ago.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Yep, that would be the idea. Use a 2X4 as the cross piece and it can become a measuring piece for identical cuts as well. It would set flush with the end of the ply edge. and that would then place your saw blade right where you need it. 

Now a table saw and panel saw. used those a couple of weeks ago to cut up 5 sheets of ply. took all of about 5 minutes. I have a 5hp delta unisaw and a radial arm saw in my shop. I will still use a guide like this for cutting full sheets down to size. Full sheets are just not fun to handle.

I also own two of the old worm drive saws. I cut concrete with them at times. Use them to cut pavers as well. They will definitely cut multiple sheets of ply with no problem. They cost as much as a cheap table saw though.

If you find one of them at a garage sale or flea market. grab it. Every nut bolt and screw in them can be replaced. They cost me about $100 a year to keep running back when I used them every day all day long. A switch here and a new cord there. I even knocked the D handle off one at one point.


----------

